# fenwick FS-908-2 flipping stick Top Problem



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a fenwick FS-908-2 Blank I will be building into a flipping stick. I will be spiral wrapping with size 6 running guides. Im cannot find a tip for this thing though. Tube size 10 / Ring size 6. I need chrome. 

Anyone know where I can find one? 

I may bump the running guides to 8's if I must.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just went through the entire merrick catalog and mudhole and it seems that the smallest ring size for a size 10tube is 10 

Anyone built a flipping stick running 10's?


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

The Batson/Alps lineup has several models with 10 tube/8 ring. Might line up ok with size 6 running guides.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

ill look into it nemo thanks


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

get the the tip from japan.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Stepping up one size on the tip often is a better match then the equvilent in the running guide. Might be worth a tryif you have a hard time finding the 6


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

gilly21 said:


> Stepping up one size on the tip often is a better match then the equvilent in the running guide. Might be worth a tryif you have a hard time finding the 6


I think Im going to try this route.


----------

